# Best places to sleep/squat during winter cold nites



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Dec 21, 2015)

For personal reasons and because I'm tight on fundz, I refuse to stay at the shelter house and use couch surfing.com for a place to sleep during da winter cold nitez. Where are the best places to squat/sleep during winter cold nitez in the city? im open-minded to all suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 21, 2015)

Child goddess what are you doing back here??!! I thought you were all squared away last time we talked.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 21, 2015)

Get out of the City and into the Forest, find a tent, or build a shelter and have a couple good sleeping bags. you can usually get all of these items for free. Fuck the city in winter =). go to a smaller town with parks or something to camp it. 

Oh, this thread is about squatting? My bad.....


----------



## dprogram (Jan 10, 2016)

Near the vents at a 24/7 laundromat would be pretty warm.


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Jan 14, 2016)

another option is sleeping on roofs like that silverfox model from nyc...he slept on nyc roofs for a while but he did have a fallback (his mom in jersey). if you can sleep sitting up, go to an emergency room hospital. no one will bother you and it's warm there. cover your eyes with a scarf or something.

http://nypost.com/2015/07/30/im-a-model-and-im-homeless/


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Mar 7, 2016)

If travelling to a warm place isn't an option, empty buildings are found practically everywhere and inside of one of these there's the shelter you need. Find a room that's partly isolated, with floorboards or carpets if possible. 

If it gets really cold at night look into cardboard/carpets/wooden shelter on top of doors and windows, if superchilly cold get's in there you can make a emergency shelter inside the room, that can keep your temperature inside your little above freezing, and away from sickening cold air.

Make sure there's no draft and that you're not squandered by rodents or moisture as damp coldness is like asking for leumonia and rodents tend to not be very hygienic. 

My third night at my new squat was more settled than the first two, as I nessicated myself to abandon my pride and move to a better situated room. 

I got a few firelighter blocks going and cooked up a few noodles. Made it for some warmth in the Scandinavian cold nights.

Outside it was snowing this morning, but my alarm thermometer said a +7.1 centigrades celcious inside my non insulated room.
But there's a raised floor so I'm not on the concrete and think this to be the best poasible solution.

Besides there's a rule of thumb from the military survivalists that you should by all means avoid being cold when you crawl into your sleeping bag. (Which is why I made noodles last night) 

If you're wet try to get something like a fire going. (The best are those little firelighters, which are inch sized bricks with either alcohol or other oil like substances)
You don't want a bonfire by all means keep it as small as possible. A small fire is still very warm, and when you're cold a little warmth does a lot of good. That is assuming that once squatting you'd like to stay inconspicious and big fires creates a lot of smoke.

Keep warm friends


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Mar 9, 2016)

This beauty is a lifesaver.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks everybody for your comments!


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Mar 10, 2016)

Here's my humble abode. Center of town right next to my favorite dumpster-market


----------



## Ray Lockwood (Feb 19, 2017)

Rooftops are my choice, nice and private in most cases and there are often warm exhaust hoods to crawl under. Just make sure it's clean air coming out. Industrial parks have the best roofs, usually the buildings have access ladders somewhere, and in my experience the tenants won't bother you as long as you keep the area clean and keep to yourself.


----------



## lyzinga (Jul 15, 2018)

Ray Lockwood said:


> Rooftops are my choice, nice and private in most cases and there are often warm exhaust hoods to crawl under. Just make sure it's clean air coming out. Industrial parks have the best roofs, usually the buildings have access ladders somewhere, and in my experience the tenants won't bother you as long as you keep the area clean and keep to yourself.


as an aside, rooftops are always great for sex! I've had at least a dozen good experiences, none bad. In Cali, NYC, Utah, and GA ... LOL All been *thumbsup* even the awkward angles that some were on.


----------

